# 4x4x4 - March 20-26, 2006



## dougreed (Mar 20, 2006)

Here are the scrambles for the first ever 4x4x4 Rubik's Cube online competition hosted by http://rubiks.has.it :

1. b2 d2 F' l2 f F l D R2 U' b2 U' d L B' D' r' u' d2 f2 u B2 R2 b U d L' f b R d' R d b2 l' r2 u' d2 b F
2. B2 L' d' F L2 D L' f' F' r2 b d f' b2 D' F2 l R d' f2 R' U2 r' L' B' D' f' F l2 R2 f' L2 u' b2 B2 l2 F l2 b L
3. U F D' u b R2 l2 u r f2 u' F2 b u r f2 L' b U' r R f' B' d D L2 U' R2 u2 l U2 L2 f' U2 r u2 f2 D' d f'
4. F l r D' b2 u2 L2 b D u' l R B l' f' U' F U' L R' b f L2 r2 F' B2 U l2 B d' L' R' D' L' R' b D2 l R' F
5. l2 R2 u' b2 D' b u2 F' d2 D2 R' l2 D' R d' D2 r' u2 r F' L' U2 R' F' f2 u' F f2 l2 r D2 d B2 f' u F' b2 L2 d2 L

If you have not yet read the rules for this competition, please do so *before* you attempt these solves. Thanks, and good luck!


----------



## dougreed (Mar 20, 2006)

*Name: *Doug Reed
*Average: *87.52
*Times: *90.05, (92.44), 86.64, 85.88, (82.83)

Just a reminder folks, try to format your posts like the above so we can keep some kind of order here. Comments are fine, just nothing too disruptive, please  It'll make sorting through it all a lot easier on me in the end.

Thanks!
Doug


----------



## mmwfung (Mar 20, 2006)

Average: 1.13.62
Times: 1:14.80, (1:00.04), 1:10.14, (1:38.83), 1:15.91

Timed with 'The ultimate Rubik's cube? timer version 2.1'. I wasn't very lucky with the parities. The 1:14 and 1:15 had both parities, the 1:00 and 1:38 had a PLL parity and the 1:10 had an OLL parity. During the 1:38 I made many mistakes, including fixing the OLL parity that I didn't have.

Michael Fung


----------



## FrankMorris (Mar 21, 2006)

Average: 65.73
Times: 65.08, (85.83), 64.01, 68.11, (63.85)

Timed on a stackmat. I had double parity on all solves except for the last one, in which case I only had OLL parity. Bad luck, but a good average none the less. Bring on the 5x5x5 competition!

Frank Morris


----------



## BillT (Mar 21, 2006)

*Name:* Bill Tuscher
*Average:* 96.94 / 1:36.94
*Times:* (92.39) 102.41 (125.89) 95.93 92.48

About normal for me. I haven't really been speedcubing the 4x4x4 lately.

-Bill


----------



## cubekid (Mar 21, 2006)

*Times*: 2:25.02, 2:15.07, (1:44.62), 2:06.03, (2:27.88)

*Average*: 2:15.37


Eh, not bad for not having practiced for about 2 months. I need to cube a lot more. No lucky solves, btw.


----------



## Joël (Mar 23, 2006)

*Name: *Jo?l van Noort
*Average: *1:39.54
*Times: *(1:17.28), 1:39.03, 1:46.61, (1:47.36), 1:32.98

*Comments:*  I used to be better at this puzzle a loong time ago.


----------



## Erik (Mar 24, 2006)

Name: Erik
Average: 1:40.45
Times: 1:39.91, 1:44.35, (1:37.10), (2:24.95), 1:37.10

Believe it or not, 2x 1:37.10. The 2:24, I misplaced 2 centers, I could not find the edge-pairs, 2 Parity's... 
This I a pretty good average for me by the way 
B)


----------



## nascarjon (Mar 25, 2006)

Jon Morris
Average: 83.29
Times: 82.90, (76.29), (104.44), 81.82, 85.15

Would you believe that I had the OLL parity all 5 times!!!


----------



## FrankMorris (Mar 25, 2006)

Jon,

That happened to me also. Bad luck I guess.

Frank


----------



## CraigBouchard (Mar 27, 2006)

Name: Craig Bouchard
Average: 1:57.76
Times: 1:54.77*, (1:37.68^), 2:03.44^, 1:55.07*, (2:07.90%)

* = No parities
^ = PLL Parity
% = OLL parity


Got lost during the 1:55...I didn't have time to warm up or anything, I'm working through some things at the moment...


----------



## dougreed (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks to everyone who competed! Hopefully you all will compete again in this competition next week, as well as in the 5x5x5 competition.

Results:
*
1. Frank Morris.......65.73
2. Michael Fung.......73.62
3. Jon Morris.........83.29
*
4. Doug Reed..........87.52
5. Bill Tuscher.......96.94
6. Joel van Noort.....99.54
7. Erik..............100.45
8. Craig Bouchard....117.76
9. Sapan Upadhyay....135.37


----------

